# probléme installation mac ppc g4



## amdykara (16 Avril 2012)

slt j'ai un ppc 400mhz é 4 barrette de 512mo dessus mais j'arrive pa a l'installé cause yavé pas de disk dur alors j'en é acheté une de 40go jarrive a demarrer depuis le DVD mé elle block apres preparation de l'installation avec tiger 10.3 en 3 cd que j'ai deja utiliser bien sur é avec 10.2 elle block au demarrage j'ai changé les rams , le lecteur, merci de votre comprehension


----------



## Sly54 (16 Avril 2012)

amdykara a dit:


> merci de votre comprehension



Compréhension : néant.

Peux tu reformuler s'il te plait ?


----------



## amdykara (16 Avril 2012)

ok je veux installer un vieux ppc g4 de 400mhz jarrive a booter avec le lecteur mé elle ce plante apres la pomme grise preparation de l'instalation et plus rien un ecran bleu c'est avec panther 10.3 vous pouver m'aider en plus ya de gong au demarrage


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2012)

CD de panther 10.3 livré d'origine avec la machine ?

Peut être la pile à changer ?


----------



## Invité (17 Avril 2012)

sé kel ppc pour etre sur quil tourne avec des baret de 512 ?


----------



## amdykara (17 Avril 2012)

*Powermac G4 AGP 400Mhz éthernet Gigabit* 
Bus 100Mhz, Ram 64Mo, DD 20Go, carte vidéo ATI RAGE 128 Pro avec Vram 16Mb, lecteur CD/DVD, 2 USB, 2 Firewire, Audio in et out, modem interne 56k, éthernet 10/100/1000Base-T  excusé moi mais je my connais pas trop en mac ​


----------



## Invité (17 Avril 2012)

Ok, il accepte bien les barrettes de 512Mo.
as-tu formaté le disque dur une fois que tu as démarré sur le 1er Cd (de Mac OsX3) ?


----------



## amdykara (18 Avril 2012)

non elle ce plante avant la boite de dialogue seulement ecran bleu


----------



## Sly54 (18 Avril 2012)

amdykara a dit:


> non elle ce plante avant la boite de dialogue seulement ecran bleu


Est ce que le CD que tu utilises n'est pas spécifique d'une machine (ca devrait être écrit dessus) ?


----------



## amdykara (20 Avril 2012)

non je pense pas je lé deja utiliser plusieur fois jai verifié la pile oci elle marche je cé tjrs pa ce qui me block


----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2012)

amdykara a dit:


> non je pense pas je lé deja utiliser plusieur fois jai verifié la pile oci elle marche je cé tjrs pa ce qui me block


L'orthographe :mouais:


Si le DVD est le bon, alors ca peut être un pb de DVD (du style "rayé) ou bien de lecteur de DVD.

Pourtant dans ton 1er message tu disais que tu arrivais à démarrer sur le DVD So ??


----------



## Guile34 (8 Juin 2012)

j'ai eu sensiblement le même problème avec mon G4 AGP avec 3 disques durs, et 4 barrettes de RAM différentes (2X512 et 2X256 Mo). Dedans, il n'y a plus grand chose d'origine.

Je n'arrivais pas à ré-installer le système (à partir des CD). L'installation commençait normalement et se poursuivait jusqu'à - si je me souviens bien - "Installation - Langues asiatiques" et plantait systématiquement au même endroit.
Bref, j'ai pensé dans un premier temps à personnaliser l'installation en décochant certaines choses, pour ne garder que l'essentiel, mais ça plantait quand même ailleurs.

Après de longues nuits à formater les disques, à lustrer mes CD, etc j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion qu'il fallait peut-être regarder côté machine.

Au final, J'ai mis complètement la machine en kit, et je l'ai remontée avec seulement une barrette de mémoire de 512 Mo. Et comme par magie, l'install s'est faite sans pb. J'ai pu remettre après les autres barrettes. Aujourd'hui, il se porte encore comme un charme, malgré ses 10 ans d'âge ! (et plus)

Donc, si tu n'as pas encore fait cette manip, essaye, ça peut peut-être fonctionner.


----------

